# Ever Wanted to Fly? [Eberron with Sky Pirates!]



## Velocity (Aug 5, 2011)

(click to go to the OOC thread)
___________________________________________________________

You are the crew of the Serenity. You met each other only three months ago and through all the sets ups and dangerous chase you narrowly escaped, you could consider yourselves friends. Of a sort.

Just recently, you finished a request given to you by a man called McCallister. He is a merchant by day and an informations broker by night. The sort of man with his finger in everyone's pie, he is both dangerous and valuable as an ally. Or perhaps he is no ally at all, merely a business partner. The request had not been difficult. McCallister had dispatched two airships to ruins on a lone island several miles from The Dragon's Spine. As he hadn't heard anything from them, he asked you to find out why. Several hours later and two dozen dead bodies later, you found out that the two crews had been conspiring to steal the very artifacts McCallister had sent them to retrieve. The very artifacts currently sitting in the Serenity's Cargo Hold one deck down.

Either way, the who's and the why's and the how's are things best pondered for another day. All of you are tired and catching some much needed rest. The two Warforged, Alpha and Beta (cheesy names we know, but Cheshire wouldn't budge on that), are flying the ship and there isn't much more than a gentle breeze caressing the airship as it sails back to Sharn, the City of Towers. Whether you're sleeping, polishing your boots or reading a book, you're relaxed. Your rooms are spacious, much like the ship. Twenty feet long, ten feet wide and all the furniture you want or need. If you were to look outside your window, you'd see a beautiful sunset (yes, all your rooms are on the same side of the ship for now).

But the quiet isn't destined to last long for the crew of the Serenity. Roll a Perception check during your introductory post.

(and turn off your signatures, too)​


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2011)

Yanagi sat in a corner of the hold, it was quiet there, the quiet was reassuring.  The crew had picked her up, given her a job of sorts, and seemed friendly enough.  That would change eventually though though, it always did.

She looked down at her right hand and the smooth blue stone that now resided in the flesh of her palm running a finger over it unconsciously.  Supposedly it would be different with this, supposedly it would protect her.  Something certainly did with the crew she stowed away on.

Hopefully it would be a while before she had to find out though.


Perception:
1d20+4
14+4 = 18


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

*Flynn*

Flynn sat in his room, working on crafting 100 crossbow bolts for his crossbow.

Spent: 33 silver pieces (raw materials)
Craft DC: 15

Craft: Weapon Smithing
Roll(1d20)+10:
18,+10
Total:28

28x15= 420 (four times price, so he finished in 1/4 of the time)

It had been a rough past few weeks, and Flynn was grateful for the down time. Every once and a while, he had decided, you needed a bit of rest to keep you sharp. People who didn't take a break every once and a while got worn out and died.

Of course, if you took too many breaks you got soft and died. Flynn glanced out the window.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+3:
18,+3
Total:21


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2011)

*Ava*
The bridge was where she preferred to work, at least at the moment. Ava sat off to the side of the main ship controls with the pieces of the _Lady Alexandera _spread out before her as she cleaned them and polished them down, she had to make sure the tools of her trade were well cared for. There wasn't any telling when something would jump off--especially with the crew that Cheshire had assembled. There was the possibility that anything could go wrong and a fight could happen at anytime. 


She had been down in the engine earlier, her body was streaked with dirt and her hair was placed haphazardly atop her head and wrapped in a scarf. She smelled of machine oil and wood polish and she had stripped down to just her essentials, a linen bodice and and a pair of pants. As she worked with a diligence that seemed almost obsessive she hummed to herself.

*Perception Check: *
1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)


----------



## Cursed panda (Aug 6, 2011)

*Rako*

Rako lounged around in his bed. He was slowly drifting to sleep and was thinking of his situation. Three months ago he hesitantly joined this crew, thinking of what kind of life he may lead being a pirate. However now three months later he laid in his bed without a care in the world and had pay on it's way. Sure there was some work needing to be done, however nothing to major. So far he had only had a few days where he had to fight or work hard. Most days though he would lay with his mount, Dawn and watch the clouds roll by, and then others he would do was he had done today, lay in bed and laze around.

The Half-Orc raised himself and looked out his window.

*Perception:*
1d20+5
3+5 = 8


----------



## Velocity (Aug 6, 2011)

_Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..._

"No..." Chesire whispered in her sleep, "That treasure is mine..."

_Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

_"I said _leave it alone_!" she shouted again, rolling off the side of her bed, "There isn't a cake like that in a hundred -OW!"

There was a thump as Chesire fell to the floor, startling herself awake. Rubbing her head, she looked around her room as if she momentarily forgot where she was. Shaking her head, she repeated a few things in her head. Happy that she didn't have amnesia or anything else that too many crews get while flying through random freak storms.

Chesire and Rako didn't hear the sound of men sneaking on the ship's main deck, but Ava, Yanagi and Flynn all did. In mere moments, four men silently opened the door that led to the cabins. At the same time, Alpha - who had been resting on the main deck - engaged 

Ava, Yanagi and Flynn can act in this surprise round. Cheshire and Rako cannot.

Roll your initiatives and actions, people!


(best drawing evar)​


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2011)

*Flynn*


*Spoiler*: _Stat Block_ 




HP: 28
AC: 18 (Touch/Flat footed: 14)
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Wis: +0




Initiative: 1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8) 


*Spoiler*: _Surprise Round_ 




Flynn loads his crossbow (free action) and fires on the nearest thug twice before he can react.

Attack: 1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28) ((Confirm Crit)) 1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24) 

Damage: 2d8+1 → [1,8,1] = (10) + 2d8+1 → [7,4,1] = (12) = (22)





*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Attack: 1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25) ((Confirm Crit)) 1d20+8 → [1,6] = (7) ((I'm going to assume that doesn't hit))
1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23) 

Damage: 2d8+1 → [5,2,1] = (8) 
2d8+1 → [6,5,1] = (12)





*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




Attack: 1d20+6 → [5,6] = (11) 
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16) 

Damage: 2d8+1 → [1,3,1] = (5) 
2d8+1 → [8,7,1] = (16)





*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




Attack: 1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9) 
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19) 

Damage: 2d8+1 → [5,6,1] = () 
2d8+1 → [4,2,1] = ()





*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 




Attack: 1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13) 
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22) 

Damage: 2d8+1 → [7,3,1] = (11) 
2d8+1 → [6,5,1] = (12)





*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 




Attack: 1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17) 
1d20+6 → [4,6] = (10) 

Damage: 2d8+1 → [6,5,1] = (12)
2d8+1 → [1,5,1] = (7)


----------



## Velocity (Aug 6, 2011)

Damnit, something screwed up on my previous post, but meh...

What I had written was that Alpha, our Warforged Fighter NPC dude, has just engaged the leader of the thugs. The guy's pretty tough, likely too tough for the five of us to handle by ourselves, but Alpha can take him. Probably. Which really just goes to prove Warforged are much better tanks than any of us could be. 

Oh, and each square is ten feet. I only just realised that Pathfinder normally has each square being five feet, so I'll keep that in mind for future battles.

Anyway, the surprise round is one in which everyone except Roka and Cheshire can act. I'll roll up Cheshire's actions now.

*Initiative: *1d20+5 ;  = 24

*Round 1:*
Cheshire will move out of her room, draw her Sword Cane (free action) and attack the closest thug to her. She'll use her Piranha Strike feat to increase the damage dealt.

_Attack:_ 1d20+6 ;  = 25
_Damage: _1d6+2 ;  = 4

*Round 2:*
Cheshire will move towards the rest of the thugs, and again attack the closest.

_Attack:_ 1d20+6 ;  = 12
_Damage: _1d6+2 ;  = 5

*Round 3:
*_Attack: _1d20+6 ;  = 22
_Damage:_ 1d6+2 ;  = 8

*Round 4:
*_Attack: _1d20+6 ; [16,6] = 22
_Damage:_ 1d6+2 ; [1,2] = 3

*Round 5:
*_Attack: _1d20+6 ; [5,6] = 11
_Damage:_ 1d6+2 ; [5,2] = 7

Once everyone has posted their actions, I'll also update you on how Alpha is faring.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2011)

((I was actually on the bridge))


----------



## Velocity (Aug 6, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((I was actually on the bridge))



((if you were on the deck, you would've been killed by the guy with the masterwork greatsword ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2011)

((Okay, where is the bridge? Up on top?))


----------



## Cursed panda (Aug 6, 2011)

*Initiative:* 1d20+2 ; [10,2] = 12

*Round 1:* 
Rako moves by the door, draws his longspear and using it's reach attacks the enemy directly infront of him.

_Attack:_ 1d20+6 ; [7,6] = 13
_Damage:_ 1d8+3 ; [3,3] = 6

*Round 2:*
Rako will move 5-10 feet away from the closest thug and attack him with his longspear, repeat for everyone round after staying 5-10 feet from his target at all times.

_Attack:_ 1d20+6 ; [19,6] = 25
_Damage:_ 1d8+3 ; [7,3] = 10

*Round 3:*
_Attack:_ 1d20+6 ; [2,6] = 8
_Damage:_ 1d8+3 ; [8,3] = 11

*Round 4:*
_Attack:_ 1d20+6 ; [16,6] = 22
_Damage:_ 1d8+3 ; [7,3] = 10

*Round 5:*
_Attack:_ 1d20+6 ; [9,6] = 15
_Damage:_ 1d8+3 ; [6,3] = 9


----------



## Velocity (Aug 6, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Okay, where is the bridge? Up on top?))



((Yeah, airships in this world are pretty much just normal ships with big arse engines that allow them to fly - there are a few exceptions, though, like  as an example, but mostly every airship is almost identical in appearance as any 19th century boat save for a few tweaks))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2011)

((Sorry about the delay, spent most of today in the car))

Hearing an unusual noise in the hall caused Yanagi to jump.  Something was different, hence something was wrong.  Something always went wrong.  She poked her head out cautiously and saw the approaching invaders.

On impulse she raised her right hand, the blue gem shining in it and pointed at the men...


Init:
1d20-2
19-2 = 17  (rofl, paranoia >> slow reflexes)


*Spoiler*: _statblock_ 




HP:     16/16                        

AC:    12 = 10 -2[Dex] +4[AC]         
FF:    12 = 10 -2[Dex] +4[AC]         
Tc:    08 = 10 -2[Dex]                   

Fort:    +0 = +0[Summoner] +0[Con]
Ref:    -2 = +0[Summoner] -2[Dex]  
Will:    +5 = +3[Summoner] +2[Wis] 
    Immune to magic sleep              
    +2 to enchantment spells/effects


CMB:    -1 = +1[BAB] -2[Str]            
CMD:     7 = 10 +1[BAB] -2[Str] -2[Dex]






*Spoiler*: _actions_ 





Round 1:
A stream of magical grease sprays forth from Yanagi's outstretched hand.  Soaking a 10' square at the entrance to the hallway (where the two closest men are, assuming they haven't moved yet.  If they've advanced she'll adjust her aim accordingly).

Anyone in the area will need to pass a DC 17 reflex save or fall prone.  Anyone attempting to move through the area will need to pass a DC 10 acrobatics check (failure means they can't move and they need to make a DC 17 reflex save or fall prone), the area is considered difficult terrain (movement costs twice as much through those squares).

Round 2:
A second stream of magical grease sprays forth this time targeting the weapon of whomever seems the largest threat.  This provokes a DC 17 reflex save to keep ahold of the weapon.  If they fail this they drop the weapon and must pass a DC 17 reflex save to pick up and to wield the weapon.

Round 3:
If they're advancing on Yanagi she'll cast grease a third time, coating the ground once again.

If they're combating the others she'll pull out her heavy crossbow and work on loading a bolt.

Round 4:
Either pull out crossbow and load a bolt or fire the bolt loaded last round.

Attack: 
1d20-1
11-1 = 10 (*snort*)

Damage:
1d10+0
9+0 = 9

Round 5:
Either load a second bolt or fire the bolt loaded last round.

Attack:
1d20-1
18-1 = 17

Damage:
1d10+0
8+0 = 8


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2011)

*Ava
*Initiative: 1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)


Hearing the sound Ava moves for the door and cracks it, she's going to try and fit her bow into the crack between the doorway and use the surprise round to her advantage from a covered position. If the men are within 60 feet, whom ever she scores a hit on is up for e chance to get some Skirmish damage (as she's moved 10 feet). 


*Round One: *
Ava attacks from the crack of the door with a _stealth check _to stay hidden: 


Stealth check: 
1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)


Attack Roll:
1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)


Damage Roll: 
1d10+1+2 → [6,1,2] = (9)


Skirmish Damage: 
1d6 → [3] = (3)


*Round Two: *
Since she can't actually seem to stay hidden because her roll sucked, Ava will emerge into the hallway and strive to keep the men down range from her at all times, she doesn't want to engage them directly and she will fire on the nearest one: 


Attack: 
1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)


Damage: 
1d10+2+1 → [2,2,1] = (5)


*Round Three: *

Attack: 
1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)


Damage: 
1d10+2+1 → [7,2,1] = (10)


*Round Four: *

Attack: 
1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)


Damage: 
1d10+2+1 → [5,2,1] = (8)


*Round Five: *

Attack: 
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)


Damage: 
1d10+2+1 → [10,2,1] = (13)


*Skrimish Damage if applicable: *
*1d6 → [5] = (5)*
1d6 → [1] = (1)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [3] = (3)


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2011)

*Initiative Order:*
Cheshire [24]
Thug [22]
Thug [19]
Ava [18]
Yanagi [17]
Thug [14]
Rako [12]
Flynn [8]
Thug [6]

Two of the thugs moved forward, drawing their handaxes. They were to claim the head of the Captain and the had been told where she rested. Ava peeked out, however, and a single shot brought the man crashing to his death. Almost instantly, Yanagi follows with a spell that douses the corridor in grease. The thug barely manages to stop himself falling over, his nearest ally skirting around the grease as he readies his handaxe to go after Ava. Rako tries to poke a hole through the thug but misses. Clearly this thug doesn't want to die. Flynn easily takes down the thug that was too slow to move, a quick shot to the face silencing him.

The thug that had barely managed to maintain his balance didn't survive much longer, though. With something of an eerie calm, Cheshire walked up to him, drew her sword, and cut off his head. Ava shoots at the thug coming for her, but her bolt seems to glance off his shoulder. Lucky for her, Yanagi shoots another jet of grease and it makes the thug drop his axe. Too busy trying to pick up his weapon, the thug doesn't notice as Rako runs him through with his lance.

The battle over, Cheshire merely scowled at Yanagi before saying "I hope you're gonna clean all this mess up, y'know. I _hate_ grease. If you don't want whatever those guys have on them, put it in the cargo hold. McCallister will fence it for us when we get to Sharn." Cringing a little, she told the four to take a body each, bring them above deck and chuck them off the side of the ship. She want corpses stinking up the place even less than she wanted grease everywhere.

*Everyone gets 200EXP.

If you loot the bodies, you'd find the following:
Handaxe [4]
Sap [4]
Leather Armour [4]
Heavy Shield [4]
*
Seeing that her crew was unharmed, however, she quietly smiled as she ran above deck ahead of them. She had been hearing Alpha fighting and, when she got there, she saw against who.

The Sky Pirate Vestan, loyal follower of the Sky Pirate that Cheshire had... acquired... Serenity from. Obviously the sneakiness had been on account of Vestan being ordered not to damage the ship. Cheshire was glad for that, at least. The Serenity was faster than most other ships, but had no defenses. Yet, at least.

Vestan was clearly losing this particular fight, however. He had clearly landed a hit against Alpha, but it looked like that was the only one he had. As Alpha was about to land the killing blow, however, Cheshire tells him to hold. She then addresses the pirate himself.

"So, Vestan," she says, "I see you still suck at fighting when their back isn't turned."

Vestan rips off the sleeve of his right arm and activates his fake Skymark, calling upon its power to cast "Cause Fear" as he steadily retreats. It clearly hurts him to use it, but it's also clear he has no other choice. If your character is on deck at this time, roll a Will save.

*Will Save: *1d20-1 ; [18,-1] = 17

Cheshire tenses up, but doesn't budge. Alpha is visibly unimpressed.

"So you have a fake Skymark," Chesire said, "I should've known. Doesn't _he_ pretty much force you guys to have those?"
"What... would you know...?" Vestan said, "You could never... Have this kind... of power..."

Reflexively rubbing the back of her neck and apparently unwilling to continue the conversation, Cheshire turns her back on Vestan and begins to move below deck. Vestan struggles to lift his greatsword and charges at Cheshire, but Alpha intercepts him and throws him overboard.

Turning around, Cheshire merely shrugs, "You could've taken that sword off him first, at least."

She then turns to the rest of the crew (if any of you are there) and suggests you get some sleep - the Serenity will arrive in Sharn in a little over four hours. But of course, she instead politely informs Yanagi where she can find a bucket and mop.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2011)

((The grease of course fades at the end of the spell's duration, 2 minutes after casting in this case))
*
Yanagi*
Yanagi mumbles, "magical grease, it will fade eventually."  That much she knew on her own.  She studied all she could before taking her little trip and magic was a prime subject of research.  Of course none of it explained _how_ she did it but that was something to worry about later.

She shuddered briefly, her life to date hasn't exactly been pleasant, but most of her assailants weren't planning to kill her, she wasn't used to such a thing.  "Who were they?  And how did they get on board without being noticed?"  Her voice was timid, obviously quite concerned with what such things could mean.

((What exp table are we using?))


----------



## Cursed panda (Aug 7, 2011)

Rako sat and inspected his long spear as Chesire went upstairs and slowly cleaned the blood off. She returned and informed them that they should get some sleep.

The shy voice of Yanagi popped up next. ""Who were they? And how did they get on board without being noticed?"

Rako looked around and then at the door to his room. "Not sure who they are, but sleep sounds great right now." He was confused and tired, he hadn't expected to have to suddenly fight and his body wasn't prepared. Rako walked into his room, took off his armor and slowly lifted himself onto his bed. Five minutes later he was out cold.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2011)

Ava didn't seem too concerned with the dead men on the lower deck, though she seemed to be bothered by the fact that she had to use her bow in its unprepared state. "The next time that someone breaks in to kill us we should actually get a little more warning--I could have seriously damaged my crossbow," she said. 

"But it would be nice to know how these men got in here...they obviously didn't do their research. Not a good idea to put yourself down the hall from a sniper."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2011)

*Flynn*

Flynn shrugs. "What we really need are some weapons. I don't care how fast a ship is, without any cannons we're sitting ducks up here." He inspects the bodies and takes a handaxe, tucking it into his belt. "They look like pretty common thugs. Mercenaries most likely, seeing as they have actual armor. And saps..." he says, frowning. "That's odd. Almost like they were trying to take someone alive. There aren't a lot of mercs who carry saps around everywhere."


----------



## Velocity (Aug 9, 2011)

When Flynn mentioned they might have been trying to take someone alive, Cheshire's eyes quickly darted to Yanagi before averting her gaze. "It's more likely that they simply wanted some prisoners. That guy didn't seem particularly against splitting Ava's head in two."

Stifling a yawn as she checked over Alpha, she turned to the others, "They were under the employ of Linntorm. That guy, their leader, he had a fake Skymark. Everyone Linntorm hires is forced to have one branded on them. Let's him keep an eye on where they are, but also lets them channel a little bit of magic. They were probably sent to try to reclaim the ship. Seems our friend is getting a little impatient."

Turning back to Alpha, she told him to get Beta to check underneath the ship for anything hanging on, "If I'm right, they used a paddleship to get onboard. Those things are useless after short distances, but they're silent and they've got little grappling hooks to attach themselves onto larger ships like this."

"Either way, clean up below deck and get some rest. We'll be in Sharn soon."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2011)

Yanagi frowns but keeps quiet.  If it was a short-range vessel where did it come from?  And even then surely it would be easy to spot such a craft amongst the open sky?  Still no need to cause distress with the group.

Instead she headed up to the deck to feel the open air for a while.  After a time she eventually wandered off to go to sleep.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2011)

"Sharn, good...ll'be nice to have my feet on something that's not flying and wooden..." said Ava. "How are you going to be sure that the men who tried to steal this won't be waiting when we get there? Going to post a watch on the ship?" she asked. "Might be a good idea."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2011)

Flynn shrugs. There was nothing to do except go to sleep, so that's what he did - after working on his bolts for a little bit of course.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2011)

(/bump?)                                    
**


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2011)

Double Bump--I need to bump my BME game too  stupid work.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 27, 2011)

Just as Cheshire had said, it took a little less than four hours to reach Sharn. If you were awake on the approach to the City of Towers, it would have looked like a ragged mountain range from a distance. But the closer you get, the more defined the city becomes and soon you can see the countless towers that the city gets its name from.

Sharn, the City of Towers. The greatest city in the entire world, it is said that you could spend your entire life in Sharn and still not see all the wonders hidden within it. Sharn itself is split into six districts, each one further separated by the client?le... The upper levels offer the most expensive of things, everything there costing so much that your average adventurer could never afford a thing. The most lavish of hotels (the upper class inn) sit side by side with vast libraries and immense lines of shops. Here you can find many bars where one has to pay for admission, and where even Bards must pay to be allowed to perform. No bar in the world is as famous as the Eolian, however, and every night it is filled to bursting with customers. The middle levels are a little more... Affordable. There are a great many pubs, inns and markets strewn everywhere and the owners of these establishments are no different to your normal shopkeepers - although their wares are of somewhat higher quality. Everyone in the middle levels are the respectable sort and there is a great number of guardsmen to prevent anyone from the lower level from staining that fine reputation. The lower levels are, of course, the sort of place even seasoned adventurers ought not go. Instead of pubs there are taverns where fights always break out, instead of theatres there are burlesque shows and instead of markets and shops there are mostly swindlers and red light districts. There are a few shopkeepers down here who have items they've acquired via questionable means, but it's rarely worth the risk of being knocked unconscious, robbed of your belongings and getting sold to a man that can sell your body to many different people every day.

To travel between each district there are special trains that cost a modest price and to travel to the upper levels requires a permit (which is extremely hard to get although Cheshire has one already thanks to McCallister). The districts themselves are split in a few ways...

*The Plateau* is where the rich reside. There is no Lower or Middle Plateau and the only bar there is the Eolian. Entry into the Plateau is strictly forbidden except for residents or important visitors from outside of Sharn. The only shops here are tailors, although you'll not find finer clothing on any island. *Menthis* is the entertainment district, with many games and theatres across all three of its levels.Upper Menthis often has theatres that perform great plays playing every night and many of the actors there are essentially celebrities. Middle Menthis is a little different, with less lavish stages but more earnest and affordable plays. If you prefer substance over style in your entertainment, Middle Menthis is strictly better than Upper Menthis. Lower Menthis is the main red light district of Sharn, with prostitutes hanging around every corner. Sometimes even important visitors pop down here for a little fun, although you'd be killed for ever suggesting it. *Northedge* is the residential district, and the only people who live in Upper Northedge are those too poor to afford a house (or mansion) in the Plateau. The houses in Middle Northedge are as respectable as the people who live in them and calling Lower Northedge a dump is likely being polite. *Dura *and *Tavick's* are the two shopping districts, with Tavick's being more about weaponry while Dura is more about supplies and gear. In Upper Tavick's are some of the greatest weaponsmiths in the world and only in Upper Dura could you find powerful gemstones that bolster your equipment.

Finally, there's *Cliffside*. This is where the airships dock and where our party lands. A modest place, Cliffside is side to side with Middle Dura. Warehouses and loading bays fill up Cliffside, allowing easy movement of cargo to anywhere in Sharn.

If you decide to leave the ship once it's docked, you'll see Cheshire standing on the docks with McCallister discussing a variety of things. The most important, however, is the second half of the payment.

"You said half before we left and half after we got back," Cheshire reminded the merchant, "So that's 5'000gp you owe us."

McCallister stiffened his neck slightly, then handed Cheshire five small bags each with a hundred platinum pieces in them. As each of you leave the ship, she'll hand you one of these bags with the recommendation that you go off and enjoy yourself. She explains she needs to discuss things further with McCallister, so she'll be heading off to the Plateau with him shortly. Before she leaves, she asks that at least one of you goes to the Eolian and checks the Request Board there.

"Who knows?" she said, "Maybe some rich old fool has lost her cat and would pay us a small fortune to find it again?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2011)

*Yanagi*
Yanagi takes the offered purse and secrets it away.  While it's tempting to stay with the relative safety of the ship she decides to risk a run to the market districts to get some equipment.  Assuming they're available she'll buy:A Masterwork Heavy Crossbow (350gp)
20 Masterwork bolts (122gp)
An Ioun Torch (75gp)
A guard dog (25gp, "Fuki") pic
A Masterwork Lyre (100gp)
​Assuming she's able to she'll sell her existing crossbow and lyre (50+2 @50% = 26gp).

((This brings her attack up to +0 with the crossbow, broken character alert!  +1 if she uses the expensive arrows!  ))
((Hmm, would _you_ sell a clumsy, weak-looking 16-year-old a 2-foot crossbow?))


----------

